# Power Washer troubleshooting: specific symptoms



## a_gunslinger (Jul 11, 2012)

Excell vr2500 pressure washer with Devilbiss A01792 pump here: Excell pressure Washer Model VR2500 Replacement Parts repair kits & pressure washer pump

Engine starts fine and water come sout nozzle fine but no high pressure. At least as of today: New symptom/clue now.

I had cleaned the unloader valve as that seems to be a common issue. Mine is this one: UNLOADER REPAIR KIT WITH 11MM SEAT FOR-

After I fired it up and still got no pressure I was going to put it back in garage. But I couldnt get the pressure want to disconnect easily from the high pressure hookup.. Had to use a pair of channel locks to get it off., Even toward end of threads when I should have been able to turn by hand still needed channel locks. Finally when it came free there was a loud pop and the hose flew off - almost taking my head off. :rofl:

Obviously A LOT of pressure built up there that wasnt able to dissipate that I hope is a new clue.

Thoughts? Stil could be unloader?

Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

With wand hose off and the engine off, turn on the water. Does water come out the high pressure side?

If so, start the unit up and see if you get a high pressure stream of water.
If so, clogged tip/blocked hose.

BG


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Do what BG said above, also a simple pump test is to remove the high pressure hose, turn on the water and note how far it sprays out. Start the engine up, if the pump is working it should spray out an additional 20' minimum.


----------



## a_gunslinger (Jul 11, 2012)

UPDATE. Thanks gentlemen.

I disconnected high pressure hose and wand leaving just hose/input/water attached. Water came out fine the high pressure outlet. With engine on it shot out a lot farther and faster.

Then reattached the wand. Spays water, when trigger pulled suddeen brief slight increase in pressure then right back to none. When trigger pulled the engine runs higher.

Took apart each piece of the wand/nozzles one at a time to make sure water coming out thru all want parts and it does. 

Back to the unloader valve?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

From what I have read about how unloaders work, sounds possible that there is a problem with yours.

Make sure that there is water coming out of the wand, with engine off and
source of water turned on first.

BG


----------



## a_gunslinger (Jul 11, 2012)

The unloader valve is a bit hard to move up and down but its moves. Anyone know if its supposed to be hard to move/stiff?


----------

